# Winchester Trapper Small Problem



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Do we have a resident knowledgeable Winchester Md. 94 lever action person on the board? I've recently acquired a Win. Trapper .44 mag carbine with a small loading issue. When loading the tube, if you push the cartridge past the loading gate, you cannot push the gate open again to load another round. It loads fine if you leave part of the previous shell out and push the next one in with it...................?? Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't help with your problem Charlie but had to let you know I am jealous that you got a new toy and I didn't. :numbchuck:

We need a picture and range report you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

You should be able to just push it harder. There's a little bit of let off when you let the gate close. The bullets in the tube move about 1/8" past the the gate toward the action. The gate is cut in a "U" shape at the end though, so you should be able to push it down. Try it with just your thumb. It also just may be stiff being a new gun. I have a Marlin that does the same thing. You just have to get... um... "Western" with it.

Hope that helps.

Zhur


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, I give it another try. Pictures will be coming in a couple of days. This gun is well used. It was manufactured in '84 (I think). I need to find a new forearm and butt stock as this one has a plastic "Ramline" p.o.s. on it. It needs several little cosmetic things that I could easily fix. Action is clean, rust-free, and seems to work OK. It will be next week before I'll be able to get a range report.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

My Model '94 .30/.30 does the same and has since new. Think it may be "part of it". With a little finesse mine will continue laoding.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have had a couple of different 94s that would do this i always just push the last bit of the shell in with the next one


----------

